

Lessons Learned Getting Other People to Sell My Ebook - jstorimer
http://jstorimer.com/2012/10/15/getting-others-to-sell-my-ebook.html

======
smarx
Would someone provide some more details around the $10 threshold for Kindle
Direct Publishing? I read the page linked from the article [1], and it looked
like the two options were 35% royalties or 70% royalties, and the
qualifications for the 70% royalties didn't seem to mention any sort of
pricing requirements.

[1] [https://kdp.amazon.com/self-
publishing/help?topicId=A29FL26O...](https://kdp.amazon.com/self-
publishing/help?topicId=A29FL26OKE7R7B)

~~~
jstorimer
It's linked near the bottom of that page. [https://kdp.amazon.com/self-
publishing/help?topicId=A301WJ6X...](https://kdp.amazon.com/self-
publishing/help?topicId=A301WJ6XCJ8KW0)

~~~
smarx
Ah, thank you! I missed that.

------
hellosmithy
Interesting write-up. I wonder if the OP would bother with listing on Amazon
next time?

~~~
jstorimer
I would. There really wasn't much 'bother' to speak of once I understood how
it worked. And even though it wasn't as fruitful as other efforts, many small
returns add up quickly.

~~~
SiVal
I'll be interested to hear how the print edition works out. So many things are
different between the various ebook deals and their markets and the printed
book deals and their markets.

